# Weber Precision



## Troutsqueezer (May 11, 2010)

Maybe you guys have already seen this guy's shop and V8 but it was new to me. The video of the V8 is quite impressive and the shop is so clean it's like an operating room.

http://www.weberprecision.com/


----------

